# What's a good dynomat knock off?



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

I need to do a couple of cars (a customers and my own) but that shits so pricey. Whats out there for a good price?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

fatmat is about as cheap as you will find for what you get. $140 for 100 sq ft


----------



## fms kid (Jan 1, 2011)

I've heard people rhino lining trunks


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

rhino lining isnt really going to stop rattles, you can expanding foam big areas, and then deaden


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

"Cheaper than the rest, Better than the best!"

http://audiotechnix.com/

http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showforum=61

https://www.facebook.com/AudioTechnix


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

79 cutty said:


> fatmat is about as cheap as you will find for what you get. $140 for 100 sq ft


x2 it's all i use when i have a sound deadening project. I use to swear by Dynamat but fatmat is the same thing for a lot less.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks fellas. I know someone on here had posted they used some roofing shit a while back but I couldn't find it so I think Im just gonna go with the Audiotechnix stuff. 
https://www.facebook.com/AudioTechnix


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Ese Caqui said:


> Thanks fellas. I know someone on here had posted they used some *roofing shit *a while back but I couldn't find it so I think Im just gonna go with the Audiotechnix stuff.


*>>>NEVER<<< *use the roofing stuff or the inside of your car will smell like HOT Tar in the summer.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> *>>>NEVER<<< *use the roofing stuff or the inside of your car will smell like HOT Tar in the summer.


HAHAHAHAHA HOLY SHIT I DIDN'T EVEN THINK ABOUT THAT. Good looking out homie


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Brahma Brian said:


> "Cheaper than the rest, Better than the best!"
> 
> http://audiotechnix.com/
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Fatmat is roofing shit. Just repackaged...


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

just to throw out a lil education out there.sound deadener basic function is to add weight to the panel its attached too.the whole sound reflecting stuff is mostly bullshit.if u can get a product that will stick and weigh panels down and doesnt smell its sound deadener


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

What's your guys thoughts on lizard skin?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

Ese Caqui said:


> What's your guys thoughts on lizard skin?


 i prefer spray ons if u do like 5 coats it will work fine.


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

insta foam in a can is really cheap and works really good


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

fat mat:thumbsup: is the shit


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

I just ordered 100sqf of fatmat. not sure how much im gonna need to do my impala tho. i want to do the floor, inside of doors and roof. does anyone know if what i got will be enough?


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

when i got mine i think it was two rolls i had plenty


fullsize67 said:


> I just ordered 100sqf of fatmat. not sure how much im gonna need to do my impala tho. i want to do the floor, inside of doors and roof. does anyone know if what i got will be enough?


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

DARKJUGGERNAUT said:


> just to throw out a lil education out there.sound deadener basic function is to add weight to the panel its attached too.the whole sound reflecting stuff is mostly bullshit.if u can get a product that will stick and weigh panels down and doesnt smell its sound deadener


Yup 




I prefer the stuff from sounddeadenershowdown.com. Second skin is good too. I have heard good thing about audio tenix.

Do it the right way you will use A LOT less material than the typical person who just piles it on.


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

http://audiotechnix.com/

:thumbsup: reviews on it are good, we're in the process of becoming an authorized dealer for them

Shorty's Hydraulics
(713) 880-3119


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

from actually using both, fatmat is nothing like dynamat...it is peel and seal with a blue stamp on it and heat doesnt make it smell like tar as it gets over 100 degrees here in the summer and no problems...it took 3 layers to do what one layer of dynamat extreme done...also after a lil over a year the 3 layers on the truck cab wall decided it didnt want to stick anymore and just slid off

theres many companies to choose from, i get dynamat extreme at a discount so i went that way but there is no comparison to fatmat vs dynamat


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Fleetwood Rider said:


> *>>>NEVER<<< *use the roofing stuff or the inside of your car will smell like HOT Tar in the summer.


Not true, I have had it three cars now never once had that smell.


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

Jeff Rohrer said:


> Not true, I have had it three cars now never once had that smell.


When I didn't know any better, I used the quick roof stuff. Only smelled for the first day. That being said, I still wouldn't reccomend it.


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah that peel & seal roofing shit just doesn't work very well. It's cheap but you have to use 3x as much so the savings won't be as much as you think. 

I really like those Alpha Damp CLD tiles. I used some a couple months back on a friends car and they really do what they advertise. You'll use a lot less material with great results. 

http://www.alphadamp.com/


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Good topic, how much is needed for a 64 vert


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

87gbody said:


> When I didn't know any better, I used the quick roof stuff. Only smelled for the first day. That being said, I still wouldn't reccomend it.


Nor would I, I thinks it's fine for the young kid who's broke and just wants to get rid of some rattle though. If someone is looking for clean and rattle proof then all the others mentioned are fine.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Good topic, how much is needed for a 64 vert


My friends hardtop 64 two door took three boxes of dynomat (keep in mind that this was waaay back before all the new stuff thats out now) I believe each box was like 12 square ft. They don't make it on a roll any more that I can see from there site. Way cheaper to go with fat mat or some of the other products mentioned in this thread.


----------



## littlenome (Apr 24, 2012)

Check out Second Audio...did the entire interior of my everyday driver and love the stuff


----------



## littlenome (Apr 24, 2012)

Second Skin Audio


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Jeff Rohrer said:


> My friends hardtop 64 two door took three boxes of dynomat (keep in mind that this was waaay back before all the new stuff thats out now) I believe each box was like 12 square ft. They don't make it on a roll any more that I can see from there site. Way cheaper to go with fat mat or some of the other products mentioned in this thread.


Thanks


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

littlenome said:


> Second Skin Audio


yup, in all of my cars...


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Good topic, how much is needed for a 64 vert


I used 100 sq ft to cover the entire tub of my 64', floors, doors and rear deck.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

with a good product, like Damplifier pro (I have to shop pacs for my 51) you don't need more than 25-30% coverage in most cars. So many people blow tons of money to completely cover every square inch of metal when it isn't necessary. Now, competitors who are trying to squeeze .10's of a DB have success with 100+% coverage, but to the ear there wouldn't be much difference. And I didn't come up with this, Jon and Second Skin, a guy who could make more money if everyone completely covered their cars, says 25%...


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Airborne said:


> with a good product, like Damplifier pro (I have to shop pacs for my 51) you don't need more than 25-30% coverage in most cars. So many people blow tons of money to completely cover every square inch of metal when it isn't necessary. Now, competitors who are trying to squeeze .10's of a DB have success with 100+% coverage, but to the ear there wouldn't be much difference. And I didn't come up with this, Jon and Second Skin, a guy who could make more money if everyone completely covered their cars, says 25%...


Agreed, I have never understood why people don't just target the noise areas by throwing a single sub box in the car that can be moved around and just take care of the affected area's?


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

Airborne said:


> with a good product, like Damplifier pro (I have to shop pacs for my 51) *you don't need more than 25-30% coverage in most cars.* So many people blow tons of money to completely cover every square inch of metal when it isn't necessary. Now, competitors who are trying to squeeze .10's of a DB have success with 100+% coverage, but to the ear there wouldn't be much difference. And I didn't come up with this, Jon and Second Skin, a guy who could make more money if everyone completely covered their cars, says 25%...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

So ultimately what products work & what doesn't ? I'm looking into this aswell but I need it to withstand the blazing hot Phoenix, Arizona summers .....


----------

